

Rebuilder of Colossus, Tony Sale, dies - sim1066
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14720180

======
culturestate
Shame. The story of Bletchley Park is what got me interested in computers as a
kid, and I followed both the preservation efforts and the rebuilding of
Colossus closely. I wish I had made it there before now so I could've had a
chance to speak to him.

------
rwmj
I was only there a few months ago, and he was giving tours of the Colossus
(and he looked great - would never have known he was 80). This is such a
shame.

~~~
michh
A couple of weeks ago for me. from what I understood the museum is struggling
very much financially. Such a shame....

Perhaps a couple of wealthy hackers reading this can donate in his memory?
It's a legacy worth preserving.

~~~
gamble
I think they're doing a bit better these days. They were able to get some
lottery money to renovate the mansion, and Google has made a few prominent
donations this year.

The main problem is that the site is so large and most of the buildings are
just cheap, unmaintained concrete shells that weren't intended to outlast the
war. They might have been better off demolishing some of the less important
buildings so that they could focus on the remaining structures of historical
significance.

------
neilm
I spoke to him only a few weeks ago. An amazing individual, unassuming and
would chat with everyone. It's very sad to hear the bad news.

------
simonw
What an amazing person.

If you haven't been to Bletchley Park to see Colossus (and the other
fascinating things there) you have an absolute treat in store. Last time I
went they were using it to decrypt German Naval codes from the 1940s - lights
blinking and tape flying everywhere. Incredible.

~~~
dampier
Agreed on all counts. I was there in February, and can't recommend it highly
enough for any self-respecting nerd. Many wonderful artifacts from the history
of human ingenuity, and an incredible sense of place. It was there that I saw
my first Dekatron!

Mr. Sale's enthusiasm for and dedication to this functioning piece of history
-- and to educating more recent generations about it -- were truly inspiring.
It was fun to see a group of schoolchildren hanging on his every word as he
pointed out parts of the machine ... after which he simply went back to
tinkering with it alongside his colleague.

I'm really sad to learn of his passing. But I'm deeply grateful for the legacy
he's left behind.

------
there
please edit this and put the person's name in the title.

~~~
sim1066
Done. Sorry, new here- I know not an excuse!

------
sasvari

      [..] Instead of going to university [..]
      He rose to become principal scientific
      officer of the intelligence agency [..]
    

quite a career it is.

